# Nexus 7 lte and Verizon



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any Verizon employee have any idea what "system issue" is causing the certification delay for the lte nexus 7?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

From what I read yesterday (I believe it was on droid life) they are now waiting for the 4.4 ota

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

